# 2002 Altima timing chain cover



## blackberry9999 (Jul 6, 2008)

Can someone tell me or give me a link to removing 2002 altima 4cylinder timing chain cover. I have removed all bolts but I'm scare I'm going to break it. It just want come off. Its loose at the top.....I'm stumped!


----------



## jshooter535 (Apr 15, 2008)

did you ever get the cover off?


----------

